# Topics > Applications > Advertising in virtual reality, in computer and video games, in AI programs >  VR Ad, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Area 120 is a workshop for Google's experimental products.

"Experimenting with VR Ad formats at Area 120"

by Aayush Upadhyay and Neel Rao, Area 120
June 28, 2017

VR Ads Developer Early Access Program

Team:

Aayush Upadhyay

Neel Rao

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google unveils Advr, an experimental Area 120 project for advertising in VR"

by Sarah Perez
June 28, 2017

----------

